# Its Official. Im In love.



## insomniac123 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok, so now there are three ladies in my life. My mum, my girl, and my audi TT 3.2 V6 Quattro I bought two days ago. I'm loving every minute of it, but boy does she drink fuel!

Anyway, I have read the owners manual, and there is quite a lot to take in. I would appreciate a little advice on maintenance, specifically alloys, brake discs, and the best methods of keeping my baby's curves and lines clean and shiny.... wax or clay??

Oh, and is there any point in buying the more expensive fuel at petrol stations? There are two different kinds in the UK, cheap and expensive.

Thanks guys
G


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome 

Tesco 99 or Shell V-power do offer slightly better performace and MPG than the standard stuff, but the choice is yours


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome, look in the show and section for some top cleaning tips and guides. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## insomniac123 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi everyone - thanks for the warm welcome. Good advice on the fuel to use, I'll stick that in next time as the mpg is shocking! I thinking im getting about 300 miles a tank!

I'll cruise by the show and tell section and find out what products to use to get her nice and shiny!

Thanks
G


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

